# Kansas City Woodworking Show



## ProbablyLost (Oct 7, 2008)

The Kansas City woodworking show is this weekend (Feb. 13-15) and I was wondering if any other Lumberjocks plan on attending.


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

Definitely going - where and what time is it?


----------



## ProbablyLost (Oct 7, 2008)

It is at "Overland Park intl. Trade Center"

http://cms.thewoodworkingshows.com/cms/Shows/KansasCityKSFeb1315/tabid/82/Default.aspx


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I plan to attend - probably just Friday Afternoon. 
There is also an annual Tool sale at "Overland Park Tool" which is where the actual deals are.
The wood shows by pushing out the local vendors in favor of the Delta Semitrailer, they put on a huge annual sale and take advantage of all the folks coming into the area for the events.

Overland Park took is in Lenexa about 5 miles from the Trade Center Show. And the serve free hot dogs.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Good shopping. have a great time.


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

Overland Park tool-is this actually Overland Tool? I buy parts there frequently.

And yeah, I will be there saturday or sunday with SWMBO in tow.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes just overland Tool

below is the sale flyer

http://www.overlandtool.com/OVERLANDTOOL/sites/overlandtool/0001Edition/2009%20tool%20show%20flyer(1).pdf


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

I plan to be there on Saturday for most of the day


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

I plan to visit the show, Overland Tool, and also Woodcraft…they're having their annual 15% off anything you can fit at least 1/2 way in a sack they provide on Sat. Overland and Woodcraft are just a couple minutes away from each other.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Have fun, fellows.
Martin - I hope you enjoy your trip over to Bluejacket.

Just remember, a tenon saw isn't a suitable Valentine's gift for you spouse!


----------



## map (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday. I plan to look at the exhibits then shop local at Woodcraft (I've had nothing but good experiences at their store) and Overland Tool (just found out about it a couple of months ago).

map


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd like to go but I'm leaning towards not. I went last year and didn't really have any money to spend. This year, well, I don't really have any money to spend. It's kind of like going to a Casino just to watch other people put quarters in a little machine.

Last year when I went, I was also in the beginnings of a horrible flu that I had for the following two weeks. (Don't worry, I wasn't touching anyone or anything.) The only reason I went was I just wanted to go really bad since I still had the new woodwork smell in my tool box.

If I end up going, is there any particular place anyone is meeting up at?


----------



## MyOldGarage (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm planning on going Saturday with my wife, and possibly meeting up with my parents there. I've got a little money from garage cleaning/sale items that is just burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be attending all 3 sales and shows on Friday and Sunday. I just got a bonus from work so I will be stimulating the economy.


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

3 sales? Overland Tool and Woodcraft are the sales I know about.


----------

